# Why Don’t People Return Their Shopping Carts?



## Kyle

Pulling up to a parking spot and finding a shopping cart there can be pretty frustrating. Why do people ignore the receptacle?

While some supermarkets are better than others, it's probably not unusual to find a few stray shopping carts littering the parking lot to the dismay of shoppers who may think that a parking spot is open, only to find that it's actually being used by a shopping cart. It seems like a basic courtesy to others: you get a cart at the supermarket, you use it to get your groceries and bring them to your vehicle, and then you return it for others to use. And yet, it's not uncommon for many people to ignore the cart receptacle entirely and leave their carts next to their cars or parked haphazardly on medians. During peak hours, it can mean bedlam. Where does this disregard come from? 










						Why Don't People Return Their Shopping Carts?
					

Pulling up to a parking spot and finding a shopping cart there can be pretty frustrating. Why do people ignore the receptacle?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Sneakers

Lazy.  That's it.


----------



## RoseRed

I'm a returner.


----------



## vraiblonde

_"The broken windows theory is a criminological theory that states that visible signs of crime, anti-social behavior, and civil disorder create an urban environment that encourages further crime and disorder, including serious crimes "_









						Broken windows theory - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Humans largely follow societal norms but there will always be that one deviant who is the first to break a window or leave their shopping cart in the middle of the parking lot.  Once you allow that, it becomes the norm and the human animals will follow that lead.  Twitter is an excellent example of broken windows theory, or anywhere humans congregate.

Nobody is ever as interested in human behavior as I am, outside of a classroom and even then my professors didn't have the time for a deep dig.


----------



## glhs837

There are circumstances where I'm okay with abandonement, person has a couple three or even one small child, I get not wanting to leave the kids in the car while you take it back. Logically, nothing is remotely happening to those kids for the 45 seconds to 1.5 minutes it takes you to return the cart, but I've given up on people operating logically. If I see that, I'll offer to take the cart for them. Older folks might not want to walk back to the car without the support of the cart, I get that too. 

But most are just lazy "meh, they pay someone to do that" arseholes.


----------



## Hank

These are great....


----------



## SamSpade

I've done both - usually I am lazy when it is raining or I have to take care of a family member getting in or out.

But I also like getting close to the return area - pushing hard - and watching it crash loudly. I often do a little happy dance then.
Yeah, I don't care if you're watching.


----------



## Hank

SamSpade said:


> I've done both - usually I am lazy when it is raining or I have to take care of a family member getting in or out.
> 
> But I also like getting close to the return area - pushing hard - and watching it crash loudly. I often do a little happy dance then.
> Yeah, I don't care if you're watching.


No excuse. Take your damn cart back.


----------



## SamSpade

Hank said:


> No excuse. Take your damn cart back.



Gimme a quarter.


----------



## Sneakers

SamSpade said:


> But I also like getting close to the return area - pushing hard - and watching it crash loudly. I often do a little happy dance then.
> Yeah, I don't care if you're watching.


So YOU'RE the reason I always get the cart with the floppy wheel....


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> But most are just lazy "meh, they pay someone to do that" arseholes.



They're supporting a thriving economy. 

And if it pisses off Hank, well that's just a bonus!


----------



## glhs837

SamSpade said:


> I've done both - usually I am lazy when it is raining or I have to take care of a family member getting in or out.
> 
> *But I also like getting close to the return area - pushing hard - and watching it crash loudly. I often do a little happy dance then.
> Yeah, I don't care if you're watching.*


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> There are circumstances where I'm okay with abandonement, person has a couple three or even one small child, I get not wanting to leave the kids in the car while you take it back. Logically, nothing is remotely happening to those kids for the 45 seconds to 1.5 minutes it takes you to return the cart, but I've given up on people operating logically. If I see that, I'll offer to take the cart for them. Older folks might not want to walk back to the car without the support of the cart, I get that too.
> 
> But most are just lazy "meh, they pay someone to do that" arseholes.



One of my many pet peeves is people who don't think ahead.

Parking in a lot has many opportunities to think ahead, but people don't use them and therefore cause themselves undue stress.  When my kids were little and on the handful of occasions I took my grandbrat grocery shopping, I parked right next to the cart return even if the closest available one was at the far end of the lot.  Strap in child, unload groceries, return cart.  You can even mix it up to stave off boredom - unload groceries, strap in child, return cart.

When I see people jockeying for position so they can park in the space closest to the store, I mentally laugh at them and do this  .  Because when they try to back out of that space, they're going to be sitting there fuming while dawdlers and Mommies toting children walk behind their car to get to their own car.  Meanwhile, I've parked at the far end for easy in, easy out...because I thought ahead.

Smart.  :tapsnoggin:


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> When I see people jockeying for position *so they can park in the space closest to the store,* I mentally laugh at them and do this  .  Because when they try to back out of that space, *they're going to be sitting there fuming while dawdlers and Mommies toting children walk behind their car *to get to their own car.  Meanwhile, I've parked at the far end for easy in, easy out...because I thought ahead.
> 
> Smart.  :tapsnoggin:



I've had that same discussion, many years ago, about parking away from the store a walking up.  Added bonus was my truck didnt get dinged up when it was at the far end.

Mind you, I didnt' win those disagreements.


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> I've parked at the far end for easy in, easy out.


I park as far away as I can in an area with no cars because I don't want door dings.  But no matter where I park, by the time I come out, my truck is surrounded with "cuddlers".  There's a million other places to park, but NOOOOOooooo, they have to slide in so close I can't open the door.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sneakers said:


> I park as far away as I can in an area with no cars because I don't want door dings.  But no matter where I park, by the time I come out, my truck is surrounded with "cuddlers".  There's a million other places to park, but NOOOOOooooo, they have to slide in so close I can't open the door.



Which takes us nicely right back to the topic    People won't park in the hinterlands.....until they see someone else do it.  Then their fear of walking a few feet to the store makes them so insecure that they leave their car cuddled up to yours so their car doesn't get scared or lonely.  "Here, Chevy, just sit here and play with this nice truck while I'm in the store.  I'll only be a few minutes....."


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> One of my many pet peeves is people who don't think ahead.
> 
> Parking in a lot has many opportunities to think ahead, but people don't use them and therefore cause themselves undue stress.  When my kids were little and on the handful of occasions I took my grandbrat grocery shopping, I parked right next to the cart return even if the closest available one was at the far end of the lot.  Strap in child, unload groceries, return cart.  You can even mix it up to stave off boredom - unload groceries, strap in child, return cart.
> 
> When I see people jockeying for position so they can park in the space closest to the store, I mentally laugh at them and do this  .  Because when they try to back out of that space, they're going to be sitting there fuming while dawdlers and Mommies toting children walk behind their car to get to their own car.  Meanwhile, I've parked at the far end for easy in, easy out...because I thought ahead.
> 
> Smart.  :tapsnoggin:




Yeah, but again, thinking people are going to be mindful, as the kids call it, and think things through, that's unrealistic, always has been. I know what I do, and the amount of initial effort I put into making things smooth, and therefore making them easier later, and people think I am crazy. Why would I not study traffic patterns as I drive and look for places where turbulent flow slows things down and makes things crappy? Why would I not unload my cart onto the belt in heavy to light order and be pulling out my card while the cashier is ringing items? To me, not to do so is making your own life harder, and those of others waiting for you. Either toss your change in the damn  purse loose, or have your wallet out and ready to put it in there. 

But that's me, and everybody else is everybody else. Even if I were to shame them, they will not change. It's too acceptable to just mindlessly wander through life bumping off the walls and being surprised when it doesnt work smoothly.


----------



## Makavide

The shopping cart is the ultimate litmus test for whether a person is capable of self-governing.

To return the shopping cart is an easy, convenient task and one which we all recognize as the correct, appropriate thing to do. To return the shopping cart is objectively right. There are no situations other than dire emergencies in which a person is not able to return their cart. Simultaneously, it is not illegal to abandon your shopping cart. Therefore the shopping cart presents itself as the apex example of whether a person will do what is right without being forced to do it. No one will punish you for not returning the shopping cart, no one will fine you, or kill you for not returning the shopping cart, you gain nothing by returning the shopping cart. You must return the shopping cart out of the goodness of your own heart. You must return the shopping cart because it is the right thing to do. Because it is correct.

A person who is unable to do this is no better than an animal, an absolute savage who can only be made to do what is right by threatening them with a law and the force that stands behind it.

The Shopping Cart is what determines whether a person is a good or bad member of society.

So which one are you?









						Someone Tweets This Shopping Cart Test That Tells If You’re A Good Or A Bad Person And It’s Pretty Accurate
					

OK, so there's this theory floating around Twitter that says it can determine whether someone is a good or a bad person faster than any religion or psychology test.




					www.boredpanda.com


----------



## Kyle

Makavide said:


> So which one are you?



I'm neither.

I drop off my cart to the homeless encampment on Great Mills Road.


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> Why would I not unload my cart onto the belt in heavy to light order and be pulling out my card while the cashier is ringing items?



I swear I'm not making this up and it's happened a few times:

I unload my cart according to what goes together.  Non-food items together, produce together, canned goods, fresh meat, etc.  The bagdummeh will load my produce into a bag, and because there's still a bit of room will reach OVER other items to grab the pack of pork chops and toss in on top of the produce.  Or they will bag laundry detergent with the fresh meat.  





> It's too acceptable to just mindlessly wander through life bumping off the walls and being surprised when it doesnt work smoothly.



And someone will come along to fix their self-imposed problem or assure them it's not their fault, so there's no real incentive to get their chit together.  

It's maddening, I tell ya.


----------



## vraiblonde

Makavide said:


> The shopping cart is the ultimate litmus test for whether a person is capable of self-governing.
> 
> To return the shopping cart is an easy, convenient task and one which we all recognize as the correct, appropriate thing to do. To return the shopping cart is objectively right. There are no situations other than dire emergencies in which a person is not able to return their cart. Simultaneously, it is not illegal to abandon your shopping cart. Therefore the shopping cart presents itself as the apex example of whether a person will do what is right without being forced to do it. No one will punish you for not returning the shopping cart, no one will fine you, or kill you for not returning the shopping cart, you gain nothing by returning the shopping cart. You must return the shopping cart out of the goodness of your own heart. You must return the shopping cart because it is the right thing to do. Because it is correct.
> 
> A person who is unable to do this is no better than an animal, an absolute savage who can only be made to do what is right by threatening them with a law and the force that stands behind it.
> 
> The Shopping Cart is what determines whether a person is a good or bad member of society.
> 
> So which one are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone Tweets This Shopping Cart Test That Tells If You’re A Good Or A Bad Person And It’s Pretty Accurate
> 
> 
> OK, so there's this theory floating around Twitter that says it can determine whether someone is a good or a bad person faster than any religion or psychology test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boredpanda.com



I love this post so much!  

In fact I'ma steal it and post it on FB.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> Pulling up to a parking spot and finding a shopping cart there can be pretty frustrating. Why do people ignore the receptacle?




At Aldi's you have to pay a quarter to get a buggy .... people tend to return them ..... even in Oxon Hill


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> Gimme a quarter.


I left my quarter in it this morning.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> I left my quarter in it this morning.


You taped it to the wheel, din'cha? 

That's why Sneakers cart wheel wobbles.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> You taped it to the wheel, din'cha?
> 
> That's why Sneakers cart wheel wobbles.


 

That's a great idea!


----------



## limblips

How about the lazy buttwipes who are headed in to the store and walk right by the mis-located carts and then pitch a bitch when there aren't any inside?!!!!  If everyone brought it one in the world would be right.


----------



## glhs837

limblips said:


> How about the lazy buttwipes who are headed in to the store and walk right by the mis-located carts and then pitch a bitch when there aren't any inside?!!!!  If everyone brought it one in the world would be right.




Well, these days, the ones inside have been disinfected, allegedly, so they have that as an excuse.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

glhs837 said:


> Well, these days, the ones inside have been disinfected, allegedly, so they have that as an excuse.


When I worked at a grocery store this woman came in screaming about our carts being garbage cans, turned out she grabbed a cart in the parking lot, wasn't paying attention and sat her Gucci purse on a dirty baby diaper. No idea how she didnt see it but she got a shitty purse out of it.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> _"The broken windows theory is a criminological theory that states that visible signs of crime, anti-social behavior, and civil disorder create an urban environment that encourages further crime and disorder, including serious crimes "_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken windows theory - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans largely follow societal norms but there will always be that one deviant who is the first to break a window or leave their shopping cart in the middle of the parking lot.  Once you allow that, it becomes the norm and the human animals will follow that lead.  Twitter is an excellent example of broken windows theory, or anywhere humans congregate.
> 
> Nobody is ever as interested in human behavior as I am, outside of a classroom and even then my professors didn't have the time for a deep dig.


Theories Giuliani led by, and did so successfully.. if you want people to stop breaking serious crimes, enforce the petty crimes..


----------

